# FS: A64 3000, 6600, 1GB RAM w/ stuff



## TheChef

I'm selling the computer listed in my signature below with some extra stuff included. I have both an MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum and DFI Lanparty UT nForce4 Ultra-D motherboard included (the MSI is currently installed). 

Athlon 64 3000+ and Thermalright XP-120 and 120mm fan
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum
ASUS EN6600/TD/128 GeForce 6600 (Retail Packaging)
Corsair ValueSelect 1GB Kit, PC3200, 2.5-3-3-8 (Retail Packaging)
Seagate 120GB 7200.7 PLUS ATA133 HD (Retail Packaging)
Zonet Wireles Card (Retail Packaging)
Toshiba DVDR/CDRW
Aspire 500W (+12v @34a) (manuals included)
Xoxide X-Clear case with 3 80mm green LED fans (19dB, basically silent)

Also included is:
-Windows XP Home Edition (with CD, too)
-Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow on CDROM
-Enter the Matrix
-Linux Distros if you want them, including Gentoo, Mandriva,  Ubuntu, and Slackware
-A lot of useful freeware already installed
- A blue 12" cold cathode, if you want it
-If you really want it, a Gateway EV500 15" CRT monitor, though that'll add on the the shipping. 

Make an offer for this, please be reasonable. For shipping purposes, I'm in area code 12180, NY.






Thanks,
TheChef


----------



## Arm_Pit3

If no one is intersted in buying the PC as a whole, are you going to be willing to part it? is the CPU socket 754 or 939?


----------



## TheChef

I don't think I'd be willing to part, as I need to sell all of it. The CPU is 939, you can tell by the motherboard models.


----------



## way2evil

600?


----------



## TheChef

Well, I was thinking a little higher, as I have someone willing to go for 750. I figured that's probably as high as I will get.


----------



## a123

thats a pretty nice case

free bump


----------



## TheChef

If anyone wants it for 700, its yours. It'll be going on eBay soon.


----------



## ckfordy

Can you give me a link to where you found that case it looks like a nice case.


----------



## TheChef

Here's the link:
http://www.xoxide.com/clearacatxca.html


----------



## Arm_Pit

I noticed you had two motherboard listed and you said the SMI one was installed, would you be willing to sell the DFI one seperatly from the rest? how much owuld you wantr for it?


----------



## ckfordy

TheChef said:
			
		

> Here's the link:
> http://www.xoxide.com/clearacatxca.html


 
Thanks.  How is that case for cooling is it good does the temps stay low and is the air flow good in the case.


----------



## TheChef

As long as you have your fans in the correct orientation, the temperatures stay about the same as my old Soprano, which is pretty nice.


----------



## TheChef

How does 575+shipping sound to anyone. I'm looking to build something a little more server-ish that can play a couple of games...


----------



## Rip_Uk

how much p&p to the uk?


----------



## TheChef

Last time I checked USPS was doing it for less than 60. I'll have to check on that and UPS. I assume P&P is packaging and shipping...

EDIT: USPS does it for between 60-75, I'm not sure exactly how much it weighs...


----------



## holyjunk

The Chef have you posted that on ebay yet? I am very interested in the 6600.


----------

